# H} Latest Dark Eldar W} Badab war books, codexes or eldar UK only



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have:

Latest Dark Eldar Codex

Archon equipped with soul trap and husk blade(metal)

Lelith (Metal and just been stripped)

2 boxes of the newest wyches (6 built including Hellatrix who is primed and equipped with agoniser, one wych has shardnet and impaler and another has razor flails) one box is still sealed.

10 Kabalite Warriors BNIB

3 Reaver Jetbikes (one built)

Razorwing Jetfighter (Default layout and cockpit inked red)

The total is £141 retail price

Here is a list of what I would like:

Imperial Armour 9 & 10 Badab war part 1 & 2 along with the space marines codex

Eldar codex and any form of aspect warriors.

*UK ONLY PLEASE AND TRADES ONLY*

Thanks for looking in advance.

Gothic


----------

